# TAG-Heuer WAY111A Review -- new quartz Aquaracer



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Recently picked this one up from a friendly fellow forum member. It's the WAY111A Aquaracer, a quartz powered diver. The WAY111A is a recently introduced model; seems like it was just rolled out around Christmastime 2016, and I haven't seen a detailed review of it posted yet. It has a lot of similarities to the dressier WAY1110 Aquaracer, but with a more traditional pure-diver styled bezel, dial & hand combo.



I find it to be a Great Looking, Great Wearing, Super Solid piece! This is a terrific watch! The size is perfect for a diver of this style: 40.5mm diameter and about 10 or 11mm thin, it's super comfy on the wrist. After battling with trying to adapt my comfort zone to too many just-a-bit-too-big-or-too-thick divers, this one really hits the sweet spot for me. It has solid wrist presence, yet wraps smoothly around the wrist, slips sleekly under my shirt cuff and the case doesn't hang over the edge of the wrist. Perfect.



Love the high quality bracelet, and the overall execution. And mine arrived in absolutely mint, beautiful condition, exactly as promised by the seller, and precisely set to perfect time. Nice! (My review below will blend in some nice photos I swiped from the web with some that I took. You'll be able to tell them apart, if you just assume that all the cruddy pics were taken by me!)



The shape of the hands is clear, legible, and attractive, but without looking generic, or looking like a copy of Sub-style Mercedes hands or any other brands' hands. This is a watch that is not whimsical or frivolous, yet, to me it definitely has a sense of lighthearted fun. The hands have these cheeky little shield-shaped segments at the tips that are a fun homage to the heritage logo of Heuer. And the yellow accents on the dial, and the end of the seconds hand, adds a delightful dosage of jaunty verve too.



I really like the markers on the dial -- they have a shape that coordinates very well with the hands, and I also like that the dial does not have too much writing on it. The black of the dial is satin, with a very mild low-gloss sheen.



The bezel has a great look, is easy to grip, and it feels good to operate. 120-click bezel, and the alignment is perfect. The bezel insert is not ceramic, but conventional; I assume it's aluminum. Great fit & finish quality on the case, and super tight-fitting and well-integrated bracelet end links, too.



The big, beefy, toothy knurled crown screws down butter-smooth, and is a pleasure to manipulate. It has the TAG-Heuer shield crest on it.



Finally, check out a groovy little Easter egg feature: the lume -- a combination of green and blue elements -- not just fun to look at; it's also very bright and effective. Again, note the little "Heuer" shields at the tips of the hands, in a contrasting color:



Overall, this is a really handsome-on-the-wrist and fun-to-wear watch. My only criticism is that perhaps the font for the bezel numerals could have been half a notch smaller. And maybe the "tail" on the seconds hand should be shorter?



It's interesting for me to compare the WAY111A against the mighty Rolex Submariner. It doesn't really resemble the Sub that closely in styling, nor am I implying direct comparability in quality or lllllluuuuxxxury. But I do find the TAG's dimensions, weight & balance, and overall wearability on the wrist to actually feel remarkably similar to the Sub.



That wearability is greatly enhanced by the thinness of the watch, and of its sidewalls, again quite comparable to the Sub:



Look at the tips of the lugs and notice how TAG must have clearly been paying attention to the Sub's new Maxi-Case when they updated the Aquaracer.



Yet, the WAY111A Aquaracer has a personality of its own, and is definitely not a thinly disguised "homage" to the Sub. The TAG's well-executed proprietary bezel design, its jumbo crown, its crown guards shape, and that case protrusion at 9:00, not to mention its hearty dial/hands combo, all give it an independent character.


(Thanks to our friend "*Toothbras*" for the loaner SubC!)

Best of all? The price I paid for this TAG, gently preowned, is basically the amount that the sales tax on a new Submariner costs. For less than 10% of the price of a Submariner, I have a watch that gives me 90% of the wearing pleasure, is more accurate and tough, and can be worn without worry or care because I am putting such a modest amount of capital at risk. This no-fret factor really makes the TAG that much more enjoyable to wear. The TAG's quality, visual appeal, and wearing comfort are truly compelling, yet when considering the very moderate investment involved, I really can't think of another watch that provides the same all-around complement of attributes, balanced against value.



In conclusion. We all know that TAG as a brand always seems to take a beating from the snobs, both on and off the forums -- but I think this piece defies that undeserved dismissal. I've had other TAG-Heuer watches in the past, and always found them to be well-built, good-wearing watches of solid integrity. And I have found this WAY111A to be a real winner too for providing a great look, quality construction, and impeccable comfort thanks to its ideal size and perfect proportions. I think it's a home run. Especially considering the "almost beater-cheap" price I paid! Super happy with it!





Cheers,

Dave


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

|>|>Two thumbs up! Another fantastic review. I always appreciate your attention to detail when you execute a review. I would have completely missed the slightly beefed up lugs that may be taking a page from the Sub-C. The lug to lug on the Tag actually looks smaller than the Sub-C in some of those pics. I've had several Quartz Aquaracers and Formula 1's. I've always appreciated their level of quality, at a fraction of the cost, when compared to their mechanical brethren. 

I would have probably completely missed this model if you hadn't pointed it out. It does look like a winner for Tag. I really like the bold hands and markers. I also appreciate the splash of color with the yellow tipped seconds hand and matching 300M lettering. That's something I think Rolex could take a lesson on. While I appreciate that Rolex likes to keep things classic and austere, I can't help but think that the Sub-C could use a a splash of color 
too.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I really appreciate that more folks -- whose background includes many high-end autos from big watchmakers -- are praising good timepieces housing quartz movements. This Tag Heuer is neither pretentious nor influenced because it displays its own DNA. The model has gone through design evolution but it is thoroughly and proudly a Tag. 

Another great and insightful review, Dave--always a joy to read.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

You'll never get a argument from me against this watch Dave. I have 3 Tag Heuer Watches and they are all great. The quartz Aqua Racer in black like you've reviewed here will likely be my 4th Tag.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I've been pretty impressed with the recent Aquaracer models. They're sporty, attractive, and fun, and feel like a great value at grey-market prices.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

There's only so much you can do with a watch, and always appreciate when a company puts in subtle touches like you point out (funky lume application, Tag shields on the hands, teensy tiny splash of yellow to spice things up). 

I agree with you about the tail on the seconds hand, could be a touch smaller, however that gigantic 2254-ish bezel font is killer, you could read it from space!

As per usual Dave, you wrote stellar review. Detailed with tons of pics, and you add in your personal experience with how it wears and feels, lots of review neglect to discuss how the watch is to live with on a daily basis... plus you threw in a "jaunty verve" for good measure, which makes the whole thing worth the read


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice, indeed. I want to add one of these to my collection. What is the lug to lug distance, if you don't mind my asking? I just added a blue Davosa Ternos and am looking for a black bezel/faced watch... Thanks.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Really a gorgeous watch!


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome review! The dimensions, quality and price ratio is spot on with this model. TAG is really putting out a quality product within the realm of reason, something other brands should be worried about. This quality at 1k new, grey market, from a major brand, is where it's at IMO. With Biver at the helm look for more great things to come from TAG in the near future!


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! It's fun for me to prepare these reviews and see them get enjoyed.





drttown said:


> What is the lug to lug distance, if you don't mind my asking? ... Thanks.


The watch measures 46mm in case length, measured from lug-tip to lug-tip.



Cheers!


----------



## stefanus (Aug 16, 2017)

avusblue said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys! It's fun for me to prepare these reviews and see them get enjoyed.
> 
> Great review. I recently sold my Rolex Sea-Dweller 4000 and bought this TAG. The Rolex was an outstanding watch but I couldn't justify spending that much on a watch. Being quartz the TAG is very functional and accurate and in my view is one of the best looking quartz divers which for some reason don't usually match the mechanical divers in looks. Being thinner than the Sea-Dweller it actually fits more comfortably on my wrist as the Sea-Dweller is a bit too thick for its size. Where the Sea-Dweller shines is the quality of the bracelet and the Glidelock clasp.


----------



## Victor70 (Feb 8, 2016)

Great review and nice pics, thnx! Considering one myself. Does the bracelet has solid end links? Thanks in advance.

Enjoy your watch! 👍


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bought the 41mm. Perfect for my 19cm - 71/2" wrist


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Great review here is mine..


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Could not see the photo.... so trying again


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bought today. 41mm on my 19cm wrist


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Ard said:


> You'll never get a argument from me against this watch Dave. I have 3 Tag Heuer Watches and they are all great. The quartz Aqua Racer in black like you've reviewed here will likely be my 4th Tag.


Done, but I took the Automatic









But somehow still want the quartz too o|


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice review 

I would love to build a collection of panerai's, IWC's and Rolex's but the cash is just not there right now

So value watches like this def have a place for me

It looks great, Im going to keep an eye on the sales forum for one!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Great Review! Good looking watch


----------



## dsmith217 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fantastic review. Agree with all comments made regarding the details TAG have added to this timepiece, I'm really happy with my purchase!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## zman39 (May 14, 2018)

Are these still sold new with stainless steel bracelets? All I see know is on a blue strap?


----------



## dsmith217 (Apr 5, 2018)

zman39 said:


> Are these still sold new with stainless steel bracelets? All I see know is on a blue strap?


I believe so. Not sure if available on the TAG website but there are numerous websites which do. Here is one example;
https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/TAG-He...MImcCkpL7Q3AIVDrftCh1ktQd3EAQYASABEgLPO_D_BwE

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## zman39 (May 14, 2018)

What do you guys think of the blue nylon strap? Seem to be advertising a lot


----------



## Sapphire44 (May 20, 2018)

Absolutely love the Aquaracer lineup and great review! I have a way2012 super quality piece IMHO. 
But I see no lume on the second hand seems odd but killer looking watch nonetheless


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

A handsome watch, perfectly sized, beautiful quality -- and a strong value. A+!


----------



## Whistling Walter (Nov 25, 2017)

I would love to know the weight of these if anybody has a scale, the auto or the quartz version would be great. I have an aversion to super heavy watches


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Whistling Walter said:


> I would love to know the weight of these if anybody has a scale, the auto or the quartz version would be great. I have an aversion to super heavy watches


I'll try to get this when I get back home tonight. I'm with you too - hate heavy watches. I picked mine up a couple weeks ago and measured it when I first received it. I seem to remember, the watch head was in the neighborhood of high 70s/low 80s in grams. Light, but still solid and quite thin for a diver. I have mine on the rubber; not a fan of heavy bracelets.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, another dupe.


----------



## Whistling Walter (Nov 25, 2017)

larkja said:


> Whistling Walter said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to know the weight of these if anybody has a scale, the auto or the quartz version would be great. I have an aversion to super heavy watches
> ...


That would be great, I'd love to know. Heavy watches are annoying too me, anything over about 5oz (whatever that is in grams) I'm not into


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Whistling Walter said:


> That would be great, I'd love to know. Heavy watches are annoying too me, anything over about 5oz (whatever that is in grams) I'm not into


One ounce is a little over 28g. I'm pretty sure it's no more than 3oz. Still at work but will post when I get home in a couple hours.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, dupe.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Whistling Walter said:


> I would love to know the weight of these if anybody has a scale, the auto or the quartz version would be great. I have an aversion to super heavy watches


Head only = 73g
On rubber with deployant clasp = 103g


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Adding to some Aquaracer love. It is summer after all


----------



## parman (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice watch, I would really like to buy one


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got one of these and I love it. Super comfortable.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

scooby said:


> Adding to some Aquaracer love. It is summer after all
> 
> View attachment 14263235
> 
> View attachment 14263231


The white ones are beatiful


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it just me or is the lume reversed on the white one. So majority of the hands are C3/ green lume with a BWG9 tip? Not sure if that is the case but it looks it from the pic.


----------

